
Show HN: Chrome extension to avoid pastejacking - awalGarg
https://github.com/awalGarg/realcopy
======
Endy
Does something like this exist for Firefox/SeaMonkey/PaleMoon?

~~~
awalGarg
Firefox now supports the blink compatible Web-Extensions API so theoretically
the same code (or with minimal modifications) should work for FF. I'd see if I
can find some time to test it.

I personally use FF as my primary browser too, but I wrote this as a chrome
extension just for a PoC, and packaging for chrome is quite easy. It's really
a lunch-break-task :)

